
Open source distributed database with complex event processing - interference
http://interference.su
======
interference
Summary below.

Yesterday, a number of personalities, in response to my publication, bulling
in comments with insults, conspiracy charges and very valuable instructions on
what to do. Regrettably when adults do not see boundaries in communication.

The accusation of spammering brought against me is a blatant lie. I have NOT
received ANY official notifications of violation of any rules from the
ycombinator.com resource.

I pointed my position and apologized, although it was not worth it. I didn’t
hear an any apology.

All this is very disappointing in my opinion and I would like to draw
attention to the problem of misunderstanding between people, no matter what
prejudices it is caused.

------
DonHopkins
Interference is a spammer. Nobody should use it. Obviously it's a failed
project that nobody needs, if they have to spam about it so much.

~~~
interference
Why am I identified as a spammer? Periodic attention to the project - is it
spam? Maybe people can do without your so valuable opinion?

~~~
macintux
8 repetitions of the same submission with the same boilerplate text that
you’re now forcing into unrelated threads.

“Spammer” is perhaps the most _polite_ term I’d use.

~~~
interference
8 repetitions for what period? 3 months? This is spam? Well, OK. Maybe it was
overkill sir, no more repeats, sir

~~~
macintux
5 in two days.

~~~
interference
I agree, carried away.

But this is not a reason to write nasty things above

